# PIES!!!!!



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I was playing in the kitchen a couple of days ago with a whole wheat crust I bought at an interesting bakery near Columbia, mo.
Anyway pulled out a can (EEEK) of leche (caramel) added roasted pecans, made a pastry cream (Lenotre) added chocolate chips
cooled it pre baked the shell....
whole wheat pie crust with caramel (leche) roasted pecans, chocolate pastry cream and whipped cream on top...
I was trying to figure out what this was...turtle pie>>>>not really.... not sure there's anything out there like this.

?????Does it have a name? and do you have any fun pies/desserts that are made up concotions that don't have a "name".


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Strange I thought the other way around...and your not a weirdo.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

ok ,I'm the weirdo!!
But I like both your mistakes
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

So what would you name them? I hate naming stuff....there are so many shroomgirl surprises out there.... I'm such a literal thinker, it is very easy to make up novel combinations ..it's the naming that's horribly hard....ANYONE ELSE HAVE THIS PROBLEM?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Since you have the dulce de leche in there, you can call it a tortuga pie (that's spanish for turtle). So it's similar to a turtle pie, but people will know that there's something different about it.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'd never thrown chocolate chips into hot pastry cream before....I like it!!!When it cools down overnight it has a great texture.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yeah, nice and thick, I bet!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

...Or a tortoise pie...


----------

